

Polystyrene - fratar

What happen in the atmosfere when polystyrene burn ?
======
mkinnan
"The main groups of vaporized compounds generated were monoalkyl-substituted
aromatic hydrocarbons and their oxidized products, of which styrene monomer
and benzaldehyde were the most abundant."

<http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/734408>

